# Theo the hedgehog...



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally got some pictures of Theo...only got him yesterday but here he is!




























Hes a little shy of the shutter sound but hes so great..:thumbup:


----------



## crisscross (Oct 26, 2010)

awwwwwwww how gorge


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So cute


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

awww he is lovely  , I would love to have a hedgehog


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh wow he is gorgeous! :thumbup: lovely piccies too!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Haha, he's so tiny yet adventurous! I've actually spotted a few hedgehogs rummaging through bin bags around my area so its a nice sight to see  x


----------

